# Vittoria Rubino Pro 111 road tire



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Just rode for 30 miles on new tires. Went from a Continental Ultra to a Vittoria Rubino Pro 111 road tire
Noticeable difference in ride quality every smooth ride Both sets were 120 rear and 115 front. Even though the pressure is high these Vittoria Rubino Pro 111 are rated to 145. They were easy to put on by hand and absorb ruff asphalt very well. 
Priced right too online.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Where did you get them online?


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Biketiresdirect.com they are 52.99 minus VIP member discount of 7.95 takes them to 45.04 each. Delivery was 2 day so I paid a little extra (6.77) so I could ride this weekend.


----------



## low drag (Oct 25, 2009)

I ordered a pair of these a few days ago, can't wait to get them. I'm replacing a set of tires that are 120 TPI with these (150 TPI) 

I hope the don't wear out as fast as the last set of Continentals I had.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I really like these. I've ridden them for around 4500 miles and they're wearing very well.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

horvatht said:


> ...absorb *ruff* asphalt very well.


Uh... hmmm:wink5:

With wheels that fancy, why not slap some Corsa CXs on there?


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

rruff said:


> Uh... hmmm:wink5:
> 
> With wheels that fancy, why not slap some Corsa CXs on there?


Those do look like great tires maybe next time. 
Just did 50 miles this morning on Vittoria Rubino Pro 111. This time I raised the pressure to 130 still a great ride.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey can be had online for $60 per pair. PBK had them last I checked. 

I almost pulled the trigger but went with Gatorskins for $68 there.


----------



## trhoppe (Dec 21, 2009)

Good news. I'm in the same boat, that I've got a set of Conti Ultras that are worn out and need replacement. 

Are the Pro 111 the same as the regular Rubino Pro that Performance Bike sells? Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Road Tire - Road Bike Tires

-Tom


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

The ones linked above are the slick model. They have no tread pattern and I think are 120 tpi at Performance.

The Pro3 have a tread on the shoulders and are 150 tpi.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

One main difference that I see between the the pro and pro 111 is the max inflate to 145. Everybody warned me yesterday that if I inflate to 145 make sure the wheels are rated that high. They then said the Reynolds assault will handle it.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

horvatht said:


> One main difference that I see between the the pro and pro 111 is the max inflate to 145. Everybody warned me yesterday that if I inflate to 145 make sure the wheels are rated that high. They then said the Reynolds assault will handle it.


OP - how heavy are you? Running pressure up in the 120 psi + range is really not ideal for most folks unless they are riding on VERY smooth surfaces. You'll be far more comfortable at lower pressures and some say faster as well.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

These are pretty good training tires but not that special, be very careful when wet!
I don't see how you should need 145 PSI? You will wear the center way quickly. You don't really go faster.

*some* carbon wheels have max pressure of 125 psi so make sure your source is straight from the manufacturer.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm 210 the road conditions in So Cal beach area is fairly flat from good to great. 
I never have inflated these to 145 but I did just increase from 120 on Saturday (30 mile ride) to 130 on Sunday ( 50 mile ride) the ride was over the same area plus 10 more mile out. The ride was better not at all harder. I do see allot were on center section but not horrible. I like the ride at 130. 
Thanks for the info I don't want to tear but my rims.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

You've got about 35 lbs on me. I'm running 22mm tires routinely in the 90 - 105 range with excellent results. As long as you aren't pinch flatting, I say try lowering your pressure. Pumping them to high pressure makes you feel faster, but the data for the most part says otherwise.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Switchblade906 said:


> So for me who is 270ish would want a higher or lower PSI??




You will want a higher PSI. But going to a wider tire like 25 or 28mm you can get more air volume at the same PSI, more volume = better comfort and pinch protection.. this is the way to go.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

So for me who is 270ish would want a higher or lower PSI??


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> So for me who is 270ish would want a higher or lower PSI??


Higher.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok thanks, I'm running 120-130 in the stock tires that came on the Bike.


----------



## low drag (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got a few miles on my set of Rubino Pro III now.

I was running them at 140, but dropped them to 130 psi and think I get a better ride. They roll well and the side walls are good in the corners so far. I should get a good chance to check them out this weekend, my group is hitting some of the foot hills west of Denver this weekend. We'll have a technical down hill run or two.

I'm about 240# with an Al frame, these tires seem to be a good match with my set up. Now I need to see how long they hold up.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Tires*

Plus 1
These tires are great I have been riding them for a while now, I am 260lbs. and run them at 110 front and 115 rear. For the money you can not go wrong with them...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...ittoria-Rubino-Pro-3-Folding-Tyre/VITTTYRF610


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got some in the mail tonight. Should be a nice ride this week...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got some in a 25mm. At pbk they are about $28 each. So far they have been super smooth. At 195 lbs I'm running 105 and100psi.


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Apr 30, 2009)

guys if you go to vittorias web site,they have each tire for the purpose intended of each particular tire along for every riding condition. I had the older plain Rubino tires and loved them. Never flat on them,until I put them on my son's hybrid and somehow gashed the rear tire. And he's around 130 and I am 225, so go figure that one.


----------



## Tom B (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi. What do the wiegh?


----------



## nickobec (Jul 15, 2005)

Tom B said:


> Hi. What do the wiegh?


More than the Corsa CX

I don't mean to be flippant, but I don't know their weight, they are not light weight grippy racing tyres. 

Been running for a year now, and like there grip, durability, rolling resistance & ability to run at high pressure. So much I have them on the 4 of my 5 rides, even race on them because the courses here, rip the hell out of my favourite race tyres the Vittoria Corsa CX.

My regular commute is along 40km (25 miles) of good quality cycle path, I run them at 135/145psi, two short sections are poor, and you know about it with the tyres at this pressure, but otherwise smooth fast sailing. The race circuits are worse so 110/120psi is normal.

I have probably done 8,000km (5,000 miles) on three different sets of Pro III in that time, had a couple of punctures, you should of seen the size of the thorn I got to pull out of the tyre. Did fit a pair to my singlespeed only to get a really bad cut, but no puncture, in 1st 100km, so I replaced them 

The only bike that is not running Rubino Pros at the moment is my 7 speed pub bike which is running the old wire beaded Rubinos, I will replace them with 25mm Rubino Pros if they ever wear out, after 5,000km (3,500 miles) of abuse on the singlespeed and now the 7 speed they are still going strong.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I need new tires. I was looking at the rubino pro slicks. I am 160 lbs, and ride good roads. Any reason I should get these over the slicks?


----------



## nickobec (Jul 15, 2005)

Tom B said:


> Hi. What do the wiegh?


230gms 10gms more than Corsa CX


----------



## nickobec (Jul 15, 2005)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I need new tires. I was looking at the rubino pro slicks. I am 160 lbs, and ride good roads. Any reason I should get these over the slicks?


I assume you are talking the current Vittoria Rubino Pro 3 vs the new Vittoria Rubino Pro 3 Slicks. No I assume the new Vittoria Rubino Pro 3 Slicks are the new improved version of Rubino Pro & 10gm (5%) lighter, so I would go for the slicks.

If you are talking Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks which got discontinued a couple of years ago, they have have lower max PSI, lower TPI and IMHO feel harder, less supple on the road. I bought a set on clearance, put hten on one bike and a few weeks later ordered a pair of Vittoria Rubino Pro 3 to replace them, they are still sitting in my spare tyre box.


----------

